# I messed up how I see this page and how I post to it. I need a computer geek to help me fix it



## pork dork (Mar 30, 2014)

I know just enough to get me into trouble,

I did something to my page and I can no longer chage the font size or add pix or add the emoticons or movies or any of the other options before I screwed up the way I see this and post in here.

I was attempting to set it up for my mobile phone but didn't like the way it looked so I tried to go back and falied miserably. It was not the Mobile VS Desktop options at the bottom of the page it was probably at the bottom to the left of that opiton what style I wanted and I can't get back to the original page style. 

Any moderators/ admins have carte blanche to do what ever they need to get my page back to the way it was originally before I screwed it up.

Help me OB 1 Canobie your my only hope,

PD


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2014)

See how it looks now you may have to log out and back in to see changes


----------



## pork dork (Mar 30, 2014)

I logfed out and logged back in and it's still the same. There aren't the options that I had before I screwed the pooch, I'm blind as a bat and I can't read this small print so I always make it 18 font size. and I add pix and imoticons. 

 none of those optons are available to me.


----------



## pork dork (Mar 30, 2014)

does it matter if I restart my PC or not? I haven't done that yet. or am I making it more difficult than it has to be?


----------



## pork dork (Apr 1, 2014)

A big thanks goes to the Admin god who got my settings back to where they were. 

*





*


----------

